# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  راه حل واسه یه مشکل جدی

## ha.hg

*سلام خدمت همگی
راستش قراره واسه سال بعد بخونم از طرفی نمیخوام خانوادم بدونن حداقل تا نوروز که با ارامش بیشتری بتونم کامل مباحث رو بخونم مشکلی که هست بیشتر واسه منابعه اگه بخرم خودشون متوجه میشن منم اینو نمی خوام (97 و 98 کنکور دادم واسه هیچ کدوم عین ادم نخوندم فعلا هم دانشجوام  اونو یه کاریش میشه کرد. چون واسه هیچ سالی نخوندم دیگه فکر کنم بهم اعتماد ندارن میخوام یه دور کامل بخونم بعد بهشون بگم)
یه مدتیه که توی خرید گوشی یا تبلتم (فعلا یه گوشی ساده دارم) بنظرتون گوشی یا تبلت کشش فایل های pdf سنگین حدود 100 مگ به بالا رو داره؟
ارزون و مناسب ترین چیزی که میشه خرید رو بگید
خواهشا راهنمایی میکنید مشکل جدیه مرسی از همه*




 حذف تاپیک @Araz

----------


## indomitable

> *سلام خدمت همگی
> راستش قراره واسه سال بعد بخونم از طرفی نمیخوام خانوادم بدونن حداقل تا نوروز که با ارامش بیشتری بتونم کامل مباحث رو بخونم مشکلی که هست بیشتر واسه منابعه اگه بخرم خودشون متوجه میشن منم اینو نمی خوام 
> یه مدتیه که توی خرید گوشی یا تبلتم (فعلا یه گوشی ساده دارم) بنظرتون گوشی یا تبلت کشش فایل های pdf سنگین حدود 100 مگ به بالا رو داره؟
> ارزون و مناسب ترین چیزی که میشه خرید رو بگید
> خواهشا راهنمایی میکنید مشکل جدیه مرسی از همه*


فکر نمیکنم چیزی به اسم ارزون الان وجود داشته باشه

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط acquisitivee


فکر نمیکنم چیزی به اسم ارزون الان وجود داشته باشه


بعله اون که 100درصد
 یه ماه قبل گوشی میخواستم بگیرم 2تومن بود الان حدود 3ونیم اینا شده*

----------


## anis79

سه و نیم از خانواده بگیر بده جای کتاب کنکور دست دوم هر چیش موند بزار ته جیبت
اگه خانواده ببینن واقعا میخونی بحثی پیش نمیاد

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg



بعله اون که 100درصد
 یه ماه قبل گوشی میخواستم بگیرم 2تومن بود الان حدود 3ونیم اینا شده



https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-go.aspx
برای کتاب خوندن فک نکنم مشکل داشته باشه البته خودم هنوز گوشی ندارم نظراتش رو هم بخونین
چه میدونم والا بدبختیه ها کسی که بخواد بخونه گوشی نداره( خودمو گفتم البته)_

----------


## Bahar1377

> *سلام خدمت همگیراستش قراره واسه سال بعد بخونم از طرفی نمیخوام خانوادم بدونن حداقل تا نوروز که با ارامش بیشتری بتونم کامل مباحث رو بخونم مشکلی که هست بیشتر واسه منابعه اگه بخرم خودشون متوجه میشن منم اینو نمی خوام (97 و 98 کنکور دادم واسه هیچ کدوم عین ادم نخوندم فعلا هم دانشجوام  اونو یه کاریش میشه کرد. چون واسه هیچ سالی نخوندم دیگه فکر کنم بهم اعتماد ندارن میخوام یه دور کامل بخونم بعد بهشون بگم)یه مدتیه که توی خرید گوشی یا تبلتم (فعلا یه گوشی ساده دارم) بنظرتون گوشی یا تبلت کشش فایل های pdf سنگین حدود 100 مگ به بالا رو داره؟ارزون و مناسب ترین چیزی که میشه خرید رو بگیدخواهشا راهنمایی میکنید مشکل جدیه مرسی از همه*


عزییزم منم دنبال تبلت یا موبایل  ارزونم
همدردیم

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sibzamini





https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-go.aspx
برای کتاب خوندن فک نکنم مشکل داشته باشه البته خودم هنوز گوشی ندارم نظراتش رو هم بخونین
چه میدونم والا بدبختیه ها کسی که بخواد بخونه گوشی نداره( خودمو گفتم البته)


دیدین نظرتون چیه؟
رم یک حافظه داخلی 8 عرضه 2019اندروید 8.1نسخه گو( نمیدونم یعنی چی نسخه گو)3000میلی آمپر ساعت هم هست
نظرتون چیه؟البته من چیز زیادی میدونم_

----------


## NormaL

> سه و نیم از خانواده بگیر بده جای کتاب کنکور دست دوم هر چیش موند بزار ته جیبت
> اگه خانواده ببینن واقعا میخونی بحثی پیش نمیاد


دقیقا با ایشون موافقم بهتره همین کار رو بکنین
در ضمن مگه نظام قدیم نیستین؟ یعنی می خواین نظام جدید کنکور بدین؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sibzamini




دیدین نظرتون چیه؟
رم یک حافظه داخلی 8 عرضه 2019اندروید 8.1نسخه گو( نمیدونم یعنی چی نسخه گو)3000میلی آمپر ساعت هم هست
نظرتون چیه؟البته من چیز زیادی میدونم


راستش ازگوشی و اینا سردر نمیارم زیاد 
 کامپیوتر هست  توی خونه ولی خب واقعا مشکله 
*

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


دقیقا با ایشون موافقم بهتره همین کار رو بکنین
در ضمن مگه نظام قدیم نیستین؟ یعنی می خواین نظام جدید کنکور بدین؟


اره قدیم بودم 
چاره ای نیس سال بعد فقط جدیده*

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg




راستش ازگوشی و اینا سردر نمیارم زیاد 



من خودم شارژ ندارم خودت یا یکی دیگه تماس بگیره فروشگاه اینترنتی خاص باکس قیمت هاشم با بازار که مقایسه کردم فرق زیادی نداشت بگه قیمت Redmi Goشیائومی  چنده بیاد بگه
ایم شمارش 05135015500_

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

قصد ناامید کردن ندارم ولی اینجوری نمیشه درس خوند!به خانواده ات بگو خفت که نمیکنن!در ضمن یخورده هم از دختر بودنت استفاده کن گریه زاری بکن پدرا تحمل اشک دخترشونو ندارن ای بابا فیلم هندی شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> اره قدیم بودم 
> چاره ای نیس سال بعد فقط جدیده*


عجب. خب به نظرم تبلت بهتره

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SOLO_PRODUCTION


قصد ناامید کردن ندارم ولی اینجوری نمیشه درس خوند!به خانواده ات بگو خفت که نمیکنن!در ضمن یخورده هم از دختر بودنت استفاده کن گریه زاری بکن پدرا تحمل اشک دخترشونو ندارن ای بابا فیلم هندی شد


متاسفانه اهل گریه نیستم 
خیلی کم پیش میاد حرف دلم رو بگم.
 مثلا الان از رشتم و دانشگاهم پشیمونم ولی روم نمیشه که بگم نمیخوام البته غیر مستقیم گفتن فقط در صورت قبولی رشته دیگه ای باید انصراف بدی .
در کل خیلی تودارم*

----------


## Maneli

> *سلام خدمت همگی
> راستش قراره واسه سال بعد بخونم از طرفی نمیخوام خانوادم بدونن حداقل تا نوروز که با ارامش بیشتری بتونم کامل مباحث رو بخونم مشکلی که هست بیشتر واسه منابعه اگه بخرم خودشون متوجه میشن منم اینو نمی خوام (97 و 98 کنکور دادم واسه هیچ کدوم عین ادم نخوندم فعلا هم دانشجوام  اونو یه کاریش میشه کرد. چون واسه هیچ سالی نخوندم دیگه فکر کنم بهم اعتماد ندارن میخوام یه دور کامل بخونم بعد بهشون بگم)
> یه مدتیه که توی خرید گوشی یا تبلتم (فعلا یه گوشی ساده دارم) بنظرتون گوشی یا تبلت کشش فایل های pdf سنگین حدود 100 مگ به بالا رو داره؟
> ارزون و مناسب ترین چیزی که میشه خرید رو بگید
> خواهشا راهنمایی میکنید مشکل جدیه مرسی از همه*


دوست عزیز در مورد گوشی ارزون سامسونگ مدل های a۱۰ a۵۰واینا خوبه قیمت ها هم از ۳تومن شروع میشه من a6دارم خیلی راضی ام ولی دیگه نیست
ولی با پی دی اف نمیشه خوند اذیت میشی

----------


## Mahdis79

> *سلام خدمت همگی
> راستش قراره واسه سال بعد بخونم از طرفی نمیخوام خانوادم بدونن حداقل تا نوروز که با ارامش بیشتری بتونم کامل مباحث رو بخونم مشکلی که هست بیشتر واسه منابعه اگه بخرم خودشون متوجه میشن منم اینو نمی خوام (97 و 98 کنکور دادم واسه هیچ کدوم عین ادم نخوندم فعلا هم دانشجوام  اونو یه کاریش میشه کرد. چون واسه هیچ سالی نخوندم دیگه فکر کنم بهم اعتماد ندارن میخوام یه دور کامل بخونم بعد بهشون بگم)
> یه مدتیه که توی خرید گوشی یا تبلتم (فعلا یه گوشی ساده دارم) بنظرتون گوشی یا تبلت کشش فایل های pdf سنگین حدود 100 مگ به بالا رو داره؟
> ارزون و مناسب ترین چیزی که میشه خرید رو بگید
> خواهشا راهنمایی میکنید مشکل جدیه مرسی از همه*


والا بنظر من اصلا شدنی نیس
به خانوادت بگو که در کنار دانشگاه برای کنکور بخونی
راستش منم هنوز ب خانوادم نگفتم میخوام پشت کنکور بمونم ولی باید گفت
سخته ولی نشدنی نیس
باهاشون حرف بزن عزیز

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehrasaa


دوست عزیز در مورد گوشی ارزون سامسونگ مدل های a۱۰ a۵۰واینا خوبه قیمت ها هم از ۳تومن شروع میشه من a6دارم خیلی راضی ام ولی دیگه نیست
ولی با پی دی اف نمیشه خوند اذیت میشی


ممنونم
آ50حدود7میل هستش نهایتش 2ونیم میخوام هزینه کنم*

----------


## ha.hg

*up*

----------


## _.Reza._

> *
> 
> ممنونم
> آ50حدود7میل هستش نهایتش 2ونیم میخوام هزینه کنم*


با 2500 چیزی عایدت نمیشه اگرم بشه کیفیت صفحه نمایشش اینقدر پایینه ک چشات نابود میشه تازه کوچیکی صفحه نمایش هم فشار مجزا وارد میکنه ب چشات
خودتم بهش فکر کنی میبینی تهش چیزی نیست
اگر میخوای بخونی باید رو کتاب بخونی

----------


## high.target

_میگمااااا
بگو بهشون
بگو ی سال فقط میخونم و. دانشگاه ضرر نمیرسونم و اینا 
بعدم بگو ۲ پول گوشیه
۲ بدین خودم بخونم قول هم میدم سال بعد دیگه نتونم
بوگو بهشون
ایشالا قبول بششی
دیگه ازشون پول نگیری واسه گوشی
بخون رتبه خوب بیاری رشته تاپ قبول شی مشاوره بگیری 
راحت ترم اول پول درآری
بگو بهشون قبول میکنن حتما_

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _.Reza._


با 2500 چیزی عایدت نمیشه اگرم بشه کیفیت صفحه نمایشش اینقدر پایینه ک چشات نابود میشه تازه کوچیکی صفحه نمایش هم فشار مجزا وارد میکنه ب چشات
خودتم بهش فکر کنی میبینی تهش چیزی نیست
اگر میخوای بخونی باید رو کتاب بخونی








 نوشته اصلی توسط eng.zahra


میگمااااا
بگو بهشون
بگو ی سال فقط میخونم و. دانشگاه ضرر نمیرسونم و اینا 
بعدم بگو ۲ پول گوشیه
۲ بدین خودم بخونم قول هم میدم سال بعد دیگه نتونم
بوگو بهشون
ایشالا قبول بششی
دیگه ازشون پول نگیری واسه گوشی
بخون رتبه خوب بیاری رشته تاپ قبول شی مشاوره بگیری 
راحت ترم اول پول درآری
بگو بهشون قبول میکنن حتما


ممنونم بابت نظرتون
فکر کنم باید جدی باهاشون صحبت  کنم اینطوری نمیشه 
واقعا بدجور کلافم*

----------


## unscramble

یه ebook reader بخر هزینه اش هم همون دو سه تومنه

----------


## Mahdis79

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ممنونم بابت نظرتون
> فکر کنم باید جدی باهاشون صحبت  کنم اینطوری نمیشه 
> واقعا بدجور کلافم*


آره باهاشون حرف بزن
یه چیزی هم بهت بگم کع یکی از کاربرای اینجا بهم گفت
هرکار میخوای بکنی زودتر.خیلی زود دیر میشه یهو میبینی شده وسط آبان و تو هنوز شروع نکردی

----------


## Brice.g

> *سلام خدمت همگی
> راستش قراره واسه سال بعد بخونم از طرفی نمیخوام خانوادم بدونن حداقل تا نوروز که با ارامش بیشتری بتونم کامل مباحث رو بخونم مشکلی که هست بیشتر واسه منابعه اگه بخرم خودشون متوجه میشن منم اینو نمی خوام (97 و 98 کنکور دادم واسه هیچ کدوم عین ادم نخوندم فعلا هم دانشجوام  اونو یه کاریش میشه کرد. چون واسه هیچ سالی نخوندم دیگه فکر کنم بهم اعتماد ندارن میخوام یه دور کامل بخونم بعد بهشون بگم)
> یه مدتیه که توی خرید گوشی یا تبلتم (فعلا یه گوشی ساده دارم) بنظرتون گوشی یا تبلت کشش فایل های pdf سنگین حدود 100 مگ به بالا رو داره؟
> ارزون و مناسب ترین چیزی که میشه خرید رو بگید
> خواهشا راهنمایی میکنید مشکل جدیه مرسی از همه*




ببخشید از کجا pdf دانلود میکنید؟
میشه آدرسشو بذارید؟

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Brice.g


ببخشید از کجا pdf دانلود میکنید؟
میشه آدرسشو بذارید؟


book_stop
moshaver_Free
BankDVDkonkor
konkourr_1400
book_konkur99*

----------


## Amir_H80

یه دونه S6 یا LG G5 دست دوم گیر بیار از A30s هم بهتره اندرویدش هم تا ۳ سال بعد حداقل جوابگو هستش.

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein0918


یه دونه S6 یا LG G5 دست دوم گیر بیار از A30s هم بهتره اندرویدش هم تا ۳ سال بعد حداقل جوابگو هستش.


با گوشی میشه خوند؟ کشش فایل های سنگین رو داره؟*

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg




با گوشی میشه خوند؟ کشش فایل های سنگین رو داره؟


آره بابا گوشی مادر من htc m8هستش سال 2015 -2014دقیق یادم نیست پی دیاف بالامیاره میشه هم خوند
رمش 2 هستش مشخصاتش اینا نگاه کنhttps://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...tc-one-m8.aspx
پی دی اف خوندن با گوشی کاری نداره گوششی های قدیمی 2017-16 هست پیدا میشه دست دو رم 2 باشه باتری حتمن حداقل بالای3000 بگیر چون دست دویه ممکنه باتریشو به ف نا داده باشه جدی میگم اینقد باز یکرده باشه تو شارژ باهاش.
ولی بهت پیشنهاد میدم نو بگیری ازینایی که بهت پیشنهاد میشه فقط انتخاب نکن یه موبایل فروشی هم برو بپرس نمخواد که بخورتت فقط قیمت بگیر

_

----------


## elahehroyal

اره تبلت تب 3 لنوو رو بخر ارزون و بدرد بخور
موفق باشیییی

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sibzamini


 آره بابا گوشی مادر من htc m8هستش سال 2015 -2014دقیق یادم نیست پی دیاف بالامیاره میشه هم خوند رمش 2 هستش مشخصاتش اینا نگاه کنhttps://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...tc-one-m8.aspx پی دی اف خوندن با گوشی کاری نداره گوششی های قدیمی 2017-16 هست پیدا میشه دست دو رم 2 باشه باتری حتمن حداقل بالای3000 بگیر چون دست دویه ممکنه باتریشو به ف نا داده باشه جدی میگم اینقد باز یکرده باشه تو شارژ باهاش. ولی بهت پیشنهاد میدم نو بگیری ازینایی که بهت پیشنهاد میشه فقط انتخاب نکن یه موبایل فروشی هم برو بپرس نمخواد که بخورتت فقط قیمت بگیر 


   ممنونم.  زیاد در جریان قیمت گوشی نیستم . دوستان نوت 8شیائومی بهم پیشنهاد دادن رفتم قیمت پرسیدم گفت 5و200 ینی قشنگ سکته کردم*

----------


## ha.hg

*نظرتون در مورد اینا چیه؟

نوکیاc1
حافظه 								 									کارت حافظه 								 								 										 											میکرو اس دی, تا 64 گیگابایت 										 								 								 									داخل دستگاه 								 								 										 											16GB 1GB RAM 										 								




 								 									OS 								 								 										 											اندروید 9.0 پای (نسخه گو) 										 								 								 									CPU 								 								 										 											Quad-core 1.3 GHz 										 								


تبلت هواوی MatePad T8 				

حافظه 								 									کارت حافظه 								 								 										 											میکرو اس دیXC 										 								 								 									داخل دستگاه 								 								 										 											16GB 2GB RAM, 32GB 2GB RAM



 								 									OS 								 								 										 											اندروید 10, EMUI 10, no Google Play Services 										 								 								 									Chipset 								 								 										 											Mediatek MT8768 										 								 								 									CPU 								 								 										 											هشت هسته ای (4x2.0 GHz Cortex-A53 & 4x1.50 GHz Cortex A53) 										 								

لنوو Tab M7 								 									کارت حافظه 								 								 										 											میکرو اس دی, up to 1 TB 										 								 								 									داخل دستگاه 								 								 										 											8GB 1GB RAM, 16GB 1GB RAM, 32GB 2GB RAM 										 								


 								 									OS 								 								 										 											اندروید 9.0 (پای) - 2GB RAM; اندروید 9.0 پای (نسخه گو) - 1GB RAM 										 								 								 									Chipset 								 								 										 											Mediatek MT8321 (28 nm) - Wi-FiMediatek MT8765B - Wi-Fi/LTE 										 								 								 									CPU 								 								 										 											Quad-core 1.3 GHz 										 								*

----------


## meghdad

> *نظرتون در مورد اینا چیه؟
> 
> نوکیاc1
> حافظه 								 									کارت حافظه 								 								 										 											میکرو اس دی, تا 64 گیگابایت 										 								 								 									داخل دستگاه 								 								 										 											16GB 1GB RAM 										 								
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  								 									OS 								 								 										 											اندروید 9.0 پای (نسخه گو) 										 								 								 									CPU 								 								 										 											Quad-core 1.3 GHz 										 								
> ...


سلام چیزی ک توی گوشی اینا مهم هستش پردازنده رم و حافظه درونی هستش قید اون مدل تبلت گوشیایی ک رم زیر 3دارن بزن چوت خیلی عذابت میدن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.77ly


سلام چیزی ک توی گوشی اینا مهم هستش پردازنده رم و حافظه درونی هستش قید اون مدل تبلت گوشیایی ک رم زیر 3دارن بزن چوت خیلی عذابت میدن 


  پس هیچ کدومش  خداااااااااا دیگه فکری به ذهنم نمیرسه*

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sibzamini





https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-go.aspx
برای کتاب خوندن فک نکنم مشکل داشته باشه البته خودم هنوز گوشی ندارم نظراتش رو هم بخونین
چه میدونم والا بدبختیه ها کسی که بخواد بخونه گوشی نداره( خودمو گفتم البته)



این Ram یکه
بعدم تو بازار موجود نیست
پیشنهاد میکنم هرکی دنبال گوشی و تبلته به Ram گوشی دقت کنه حتما ۲به بالا باشه
وگرنه ۲-۳ تومنی که خرج میکنی قشنگ داری میریزی تو سطل آشغال*

----------


## Narvan

*من نمیدونم دقیقا میخوای چیکار کنی با گوشی
چون اون ۱۰۰مگ PDF که اولین پستت گفتی چیز سنگینی نیست
اما بهرحال
بهترین گوشی که با ارزون ترین قیمت میتونی بخری تو بازارم فعلا موجوده اینه
https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-7a.aspx

Ram 2
16G حافظه داخلی
که البته ۳۲ شم هست 
فکر میکنم Ram 3 هم داشته باشه 
ولی خب گرون تره

قیمتشم حدود ۲ ملیون و ۸۰۰ یا ۹۰۰ درمیاد ... دیگه تا ۳تومن 
ارزون تر از این گوشی دیدی بنظر من اصلا بهش فکر نکن چون قطعا گوشی آشغالیه

@ha.hg
*

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Narvan


من نمیدونم دقیقا میخوای چیکار کنی با گوشی چون اون ۱۰۰مگ PDF که اولین پستت گفتی چیز سنگینی نیست اما بهرحال بهترین گوشی که با ارزون ترین قیمت میتونی بخری تو بازارم فعلا موجوده اینه https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-7a.aspx  Ram 2 16G حافظه داخلی که البته ۳۲ شم هست  فکر میکنم Ram 3 هم داشته باشه  ولی خب گرون تره  قیمتشم حدود ۲ ملیون و ۸۰۰ یا ۹۰۰ درمیاد ... دیگه تا ۳تومن  ارزون تر از این گوشی دیدی بنظر من اصلا بهش فکر نکن چون قطعا گوشی آشغالیه  @ha.hg 


  ممنونم خب ببین تنها کاری که میخوام باهاش بکنم اینه که پی دی اف کتاب کمک درسی رو بریزم روش و واسه کنکور بخونم  (به دلایلی که پست اول گفتم ) فکر کنم تبلت واسه خوندن مناسب تر باشه وگرنه هیچ کار دیگه ای باهاش ندارم  چون یه دونه گوشی ساده دارم همون کارمو راه میندازه. حالا یه تبلت خواستم بگیرم قیمت مناسب چه مشخصاتی داشته باشه؟(رم؟ حافظه؟و..........)*

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg


  ممنونم خب ببین تنها کاری که میخوام باهاش بکنم اینه که پی دی اف کتاب کمک درسی رو بریزم روش و واسه کنکور بخونم  (به دلایلی که پست اول گفتم ) فکر کنم تبلت واسه خوندن مناسب تر باشه وگرنه هیچ کار دیگه ای باهاش ندارم  چون یه دونه گوشی ساده دارم همون کارمو راه میندازه. حالا یه تبلت خواستم بگیرم قیمت مناسب چه مشخصاتی داشته باشه؟(رم؟ حافظه؟و..........)


شما حافظه داخلی 16G برات کافیه
Ram2 حداقل
حالا هرچی بالاترم بود بهتر
بعد این که بذار یه چیزیم بهت بگم
الان وضعیت طوریه که قیمتا روزانه بالا پایین میشه
البته پایین که نمیره قربونش برم فقط بالا میره 
خلاصه این که زیاد تو اینترنت نگرد
به ۲دلیل
اول اینکه سایتا دیر به دیر به روز میشن بنابراین قیمتی که اکثرا میبینی قیمت روز نیست و خیلی اختلاف داره
دوم این که یه سری گوشیا دیگه وارد نمیشن... حالا بهر دلیلی ممکنه کارخونه نمیزنه یا هرچی...
موجود نیست تو بازار
وقتت تلف میشه فقط
اول و اخرش باید حضوری خرید کنی
این وقتو بذار برو بیرون...
چند تا مغازه... پاساژ هرچی...
خوب و معتبر البته نه هرجایی...
برو بگو مشخصاتی که میخوای از اونا بخواه که بهت معرفی کنن
دو سه تا تبلت بهت معرفی میشه نهایتا یکیشو انتخاب میکنی
فقط بازم تاکید میکنم
تبلت یا گوشی Ram کمتر از 2 رو اصلا بهش فکر نکن
حتی اگه مفت بود*

----------


## meghdad

> *
> 
> شما حافظه داخلی 16G برات کافیه
> Ram2 حداقل
> حالا هرچی بالاترم بود بهتر
> بعد این که بذار یه چیزیم بهت بگم
> الان وضعیت طوریه که قیمتا روزانه بالا پایین میشه
> البته پایین که نمیره قربونش برم فقط بالا میره 
> خلاصه این که زیاد تو اینترنت نگرد
> ...


سلام بنظرم ایسوس یسری تبلت اینا داره مثل زنفون اینا
خیلی خوبه حتما پیشنهاد میکنم ازشون بگیره

برنامه ایمالز از لینک زیر دانلود کنه مرجع تموم موبایل فروشیاست
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...=ir.emalls.app

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg


   ممنونم.  زیاد در جریان قیمت گوشی نیستم . دوستان نوت 8شیائومی بهم پیشنهاد دادن رفتم قیمت پرسیدم گفت 5و200 ینی قشنگ سکته کردم


نوت 8 نگیر ردمی9 بگیر ازش بالاتر وبهتره تو سایت نظرات رو وقت داری بخون زیادن ولی من خوندم ردمی 9 ازش بهتره همون حوالی هم قیمت داره اگه پولت هم بیشتره نوت9sبگیر حول حوش6500
ولی خوب نمیدونم چرا میگی تبلت؟دوس داریش؟به نظر من گوشی تو جیب جا میشه زیاد بزرگ نیست بهتره به نظرم 
به قول نارون https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-7a.aspx 
گوشی خوبیه کار راه بندازه بهتر از اون ردمی گو هستش که پیشنهاد دادم ولی اگه قیمتش همونی باشه که نارون گفته به نظرم تا 3 تومن خوبه همچین گوشی ای اونم رم سه_

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sibzamini




نوت 8 نگیر ردمی9 بگیر ازش بالاتر وبهتره تو سایت نظرات رو وقت داری بخون زیادن ولی من خوندم ردمی 9 ازش بهتره همون حوالی هم قیمت داره اگه پولت هم بیشتره نوت9sبگیر حول حوش6500
ولی خوب نمیدونم چرا میگی تبلت؟دوس داریش؟به نظر من گوشی تو جیب جا میشه زیاد بزرگ نیست بهتره به نظرم 
به قول نارون https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-7a.aspx 
گوشی خوبیه کار راه بندازه بهتر از اون ردمی گو هستش که پیشنهاد دادم ولی اگه قیمتش همونی باشه که نارون گفته به نظرم تا 3 تومن خوبه همچین گوشی ای اونم رم سه



البته از کار راه بنداز یه چیزی خیلی بهتر نمیدونم واقعا 3 تومنه قیمتش؟ خوبه واقعا همچین مشخصاتیخوبه داره با این قیمت.در کل منم باهاش موافقم میخوای گوشی بخری ولی نه هرچیزی یه آشغال_

----------


## ahsan66

> _
> 
> نوت 8 نگیر ردمی9 بگیر ازش بالاتر وبهتره تو سایت نظرات رو وقت داری بخون زیادن ولی من خوندم ردمی 9 ازش بهتره همون حوالی هم قیمت داره اگه پولت هم بیشتره نوت9sبگیر حول حوش6500
> ولی خوب نمیدونم چرا میگی تبلت؟دوس داریش؟به نظر من گوشی تو جیب جا میشه زیاد بزرگ نیست بهتره به نظرم 
> به قول نارون https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-7a.aspx 
> گوشی خوبیه کار راه بندازه بهتر از اون ردمی گو هستش که پیشنهاد دادم ولی اگه قیمتش همونی باشه که نارون گفته به نظرم تا 3 تومن خوبه همچین گوشی ای اونم رم سه_


منم میخوام گوشی بگیرم بنظرت ردمی نوت 9بگیرم یا ردمی 9

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sibzamini




نوت 8 نگیر ردمی9 بگیر ازش بالاتر وبهتره تو سایت نظرات رو وقت داری بخون زیادن ولی من خوندم ردمی 9 ازش بهتره همون حوالی هم قیمت داره اگه پولت هم بیشتره نوت9sبگیر حول حوش6500
ولی خوب نمیدونم چرا میگی تبلت؟دوس داریش؟به نظر من گوشی تو جیب جا میشه زیاد بزرگ نیست بهتره به نظرم 
به قول نارون https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...-redmi-7a.aspx 
گوشی خوبیه کار راه بندازه بهتر از اون ردمی گو هستش که پیشنهاد دادم ولی اگه قیمتش همونی باشه که نارون گفته به نظرم تا 3 تومن خوبه همچین گوشی ای اونم رم سه


بدلیل اینکه گوشی ساده دارم و فقط واسه خوندن می خوام بگیرم ترجیح میدم تبلت باشه چون بزرگتره . اگه گوشی بگیرم سخته باهاش بخونم
یه رشته درست و حسابی قبول بشم گوشی خوب میگیرم*

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sibzamini





البته از کار راه بنداز یه چیزی خیلی بهتر نمیدونم واقعا 3 تومنه قیمتش؟ خوبه واقعا همچین مشخصاتیخوبه داره با این قیمت.در کل منم باهاش موافقم میخوای گوشی بخری ولی نه هرچیزی یه آشغال


Ram3 ش ۳ تومن نیس
گفتم که اون بالاتره
حافظه ۱۶
Ram2 
قیمتش تا هفته پیش ۳تومن بود
الان دیگه نهایت ۱۰۰ رفته باشه روش 
دیگه نمیدونم

اگه Ram3 بخوای با حافظه ۳۲ احتمالا تا نزدیکای ۴تومن در بیاد*

----------


## رقیه۳

الان چطوری داری میای انجمن؟خب رم بذا برا افزایش حافظت

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahsan66


منم میخوام گوشی بگیرم بنظرت ردمی نوت 9بگیرم یا ردمی 9



ببین سایت مرجغ موبایل ایرا برو قسمت موبایل برند شیائومی پیدا میکنی زود  هم مشخصات رو ببین هم معرفی موبایل رو هم اگه وقت داری کل نظرات رو
ردمی  نوت 9نگیر باید نوت9sبگیری بهتر پردازنده 9 اس اسنپ دراگون G720 هستش که  از پردازنده نوت 9 خالی بهتره نوت 9 پرو و نوت 9 پرو مکس هم هستن که اونا  دوربینشون از نوت 9 اس بهتر.نوت 9 اس اصلیش 48 مگا پیکسله ونسخه ای پرو  وپرو مکس دوربین اصلیشون 64 مگا پیکسله. در هر صورت از نوت 9 باید نوت 9 اس  رو گرفت البته اگه دوبینش مهم نباشه زیاد بقیه مشخصاتتشون یکیه ولی اول  پرو مکس بعد پرو بعد نوت 9 اس بعد نوت 9 (که پردازندش نسبت به اونا قوی  نیست ولی به نظر نوت 9 اس بهتره  از همشونه نسبت به امکانتی که داره  وقیمتش. نسخه 128/6داره ونسخه 64/4 هم داره https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...i-note-9s.aspx
حلا ردمی 9. ردمی9C و  ردمی9Aاز نسخه اصلی ردمی 9 پایین ترن اینو بدون. ردمی نه به نظرم تو قیمت  5200 از ردمی نوت 9 اس تو حول وحوش 6500 یا یکم پایین تر تا 7 تومن  بهتره.  میگم چرا دوتا اندروید 10 هستن دوربین ردمی 9 در حد شبکه های اجتماعی جواب  میده ولی عالی نیست مثل اون یکی رم چهار هم بالاس بازی های سنگسن رو جواب  میده مقاسه کردنش با نوت 8 یا a50بهترشون عمل میکرده.میخوام بگم از نظر  کارایی ردمی 9 جوابگو هستش ولی ردمی نوت 9 اس فقط بالاتره بهتر هم هست https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...i-redmi-9.aspx
البته قبلا این سوال رو کرده بودم بهم یکی همچین جوابی داد
9s برتری هایی نسبت به این گوشی داره مثل ظاهر و دوربین و ...
که چندان فاصله زیاد نیست
نمره بنچمارک و اعداد و ارقام رو بیخیال
وقتی میذارن کنارهم مشخص میشه مدیاتک از اسنپدراگون بهتره
حتی مقایسه سخت افزار هم نگاه کنی نسخه 3/32 این گوشی با 4/64 9s
تقریبا برابری میکنه حتی توی تایم بوت هم از اون سریع تر هست
اکثرا سایتا هم بهترین گوشی ۲۰۲۰ شیائومی نسبت به قیمت انتخابش کردن ردمی ۹ رو
پس 9s برتری هایی داره
ولی از لحاظ کارایی فرق چندانی ندارن
و به بودجه شما بستگی داره که بخوایین بخاطر دوربین و ظاهر پول بیشتری بدین یا نه
4/64 رو گرفتم تاحالا هنگ ندیدم، پابجی هم عالی باز میکنه
اگه پولت زیاده 9s بگیر اگه نه این گوشی مناسبتره          
در کل من خودم ردمی 9 رو ترجیح میدم ولی 5 تومن پول میخواد ندارم_

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رقیه۳


الان چطوری داری میای انجمن؟خب رم بذا برا افزایش حافظت


با کامپیوتر*

----------


## ahsan66

[QUOTE=sibzamini;1645155]_


ببین سایت مرجغ موبایل ایرا برو قسمت موبایل برند شیائومی پیدا میکنی زود  هم مشخصات رو ببین هم معرفی موبایل رو هم اگه وقت داری کل نظرات رو
ردمی  نوت 9نگیر باید نوت9sبگیری بهتر پردازنده 9 اس اسنپ دراگون G720 هستش که  از پردازنده نوت 9 خالی بهتره نوت 9 پرو و نوت 9 پرو مکس هم هستن که اونا  دوربینشون از نوت 9 اس بهتر.نوت 9 اس اصلیش 48 مگا پیکسله ونسخه ای پرو  وپرو مکس دوربین اصلیشون 64 مگا پیکسله. در هر صورت از نوت 9 باید نوت 9 اس  رو گرفت البته اگه دوبینش مهم نباشه زیاد بقیه مشخصاتتشون یکیه ولی اول  پرو مکس بعد پرو بعد نوت 9 اس بعد نوت 9 (که پردازندش نسبت به اونا قوی  نیست ولی به نظر نوت 9 اس بهتره  از همشونه نسبت به امکانتی که داره  وقیمتش. نسخه 128/6داره ونسخه 64/4 هم داره https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...i-note-9s.aspx
حلا ردمی 9. ردمی9C و  ردمی9Aاز نسخه اصلی ردمی 9 پایین ترن اینو بدون. ردمی نه به نظرم تو قیمت  5200 از ردمی نوت 9 اس تو حول وحوش 6500 یا یکم پایین تر تا 7 تومن  بهتره.  میگم چرا دوتا اندروید 10 هستن دوربین ردمی 9 در حد شبکه های اجتماعی جواب  میده ولی عالی نیست مثل اون یکی رم چهار هم بالاس بازی های سنگسن رو جواب  میده مقاسه کردنش با نوت 8 یا a50بهترشون عمل میکرده.میخوام بگم از نظر  کارایی ردمی 9 جوابگو هستش ولی ردمی نوت 9 اس فقط بالاتره بهتر هم هست https://www.mobile.ir/phones/specifi...i-redmi-9.aspx
البته قبلا این سوال رو کرده بودم بهم یکی همچین جوابی داد
9s برتری هایی نسبت به این گوشی داره مثل ظاهر و دوربین و ...
که چندان فاصله زیاد نیست
نمره بنچمارک و اعداد و ارقام رو بیخیال
وقتی میذارن کنارهم مشخص میشه مدیاتک از اسنپدراگون بهتره
حتی مقایسه سخت افزار هم نگاه کنی نسخه 3/32 این گوشی با 4/64 9s
تقریبا برابری میکنه حتی توی تایم بوت هم از اون سریع تر هست
اکثرا سایتا هم بهترین گوشی ۲۰۲۰ شیائومی نسبت به قیمت انتخابش کردن ردمی ۹ رو
پس 9s برتری هایی داره
ولی از لحاظ کارایی فرق چندانی ندارن
و به بودجه شما بستگی داره که بخوایین بخاطر دوربین و ظاهر پول بیشتری بدین یا نه
4/64 رو گرفتم تاحالا هنگ ندیدم، پابجی هم عالی باز میکنه
اگه پولت زیاده 9s بگیر اگه نه این گوشی مناسبتره          
در کل من خودم ردمی 9 رو ترجیح میدم ولی 5 تومن پول میخواد ندارم

ممنون رفیق دستت درد نکنه بابت توضیح دادنت
میگی ردمی 9 بگیرم اخرش؟؟ولی من شنیدم میگن نوت 9بهتر.9sهزینه زیاد میشه ندارم.پولم 5تا6 تومن
_

----------


## tiny_Shadow

سلام دوست عزیز حتی گوشیای قدیمی هم این امکانو دارن. 
من پارسال کلی کتاب تو ی سامسونگ مدل قدیمی در پیت خوندم .شاید نزدیک ۷۰ جلد کتاب.هیچیم نشد 
بعد بودجه شما چقدری هست؟ 
من ی گوشی a10sگرفتم ۴ میل.ارزونتر و گرونترم هست.بستگی به خودتون داره.ولی برای پی دی اف خیالتون راحت.در پیت ترین گوشیا هم پی دی اف میخونن

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tiny_Shadow


سلام دوست عزیز حتی گوشیای قدیمی هم این امکانو دارن.  من پارسال کلی کتاب تو ی سامسونگ مدل قدیمی در پیت خوندم .شاید نزدیک ۷۰ جلد کتاب.هیچیم نشد  بعد بودجه شما چقدری هست؟  من ی گوشی a10sگرفتم ۴ میل.ارزونتر و گرونترم هست.بستگی به خودتون داره.ولی برای پی دی اف خیالتون راحت.در پیت ترین گوشیا هم پی دی اف میخونن


  حداکثر2یا 2ونیم واسه خوندن فکر کنم صفحه بزرگتر باشه بهتره. به نظرتون با پی دی اف خوندن میشه نتیجه گرفت؟ واقعا هنوزم دو دلم*

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> *  حداکثر2یا 2ونیم واسه خوندن فکر کنم صفحه بزرگتر باشه بهتره. به نظرتون با پی دی اف خوندن میشه نتیجه گرفت؟ واقعا هنوزم دو دلم*


حقیقتش همه چی بستگی به خودتون داره.خیلیا اینکارو میکنن. 
برای صفحه بزرگم که میگبن اکثر گوشیا در ی حدن. 
مگر اینکه تبلت بخرین که اونم اصلش گرونه فیکشم زود خالی میشن بخاطر صفحه نمایش بزرگ. 
بر گوشیم a10و سریای بعدش گوشیای خوبین نسبت به قیمت. 
من واقعا راضیم ازش

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> *  حداکثر2یا 2ونیم واسه خوندن فکر کنم صفحه بزرگتر باشه بهتره. به نظرتون با پی دی اف خوندن میشه نتیجه گرفت؟ واقعا هنوزم دو دلم*


میتونین گوشی دست دومم پیدا کنین.تو مغازه ها دارن.چیزای خوبی پیدا میشه با بودجه شما.چندتا مغازه بگردین.شاید کارتونو را بندازه

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام خدمت همگی
> راستش قراره واسه سال بعد بخونم از طرفی نمیخوام خانوادم بدونن حداقل تا نوروز که با ارامش بیشتری بتونم کامل مباحث رو بخونم مشکلی که هست بیشتر واسه منابعه اگه بخرم خودشون متوجه میشن منم اینو نمی خوام (97 و 98 کنکور دادم واسه هیچ کدوم عین ادم نخوندم فعلا هم دانشجوام  اونو یه کاریش میشه کرد. چون واسه هیچ سالی نخوندم دیگه فکر کنم بهم اعتماد ندارن میخوام یه دور کامل بخونم بعد بهشون بگم)
> یه مدتیه که توی خرید گوشی یا تبلتم (فعلا یه گوشی ساده دارم) بنظرتون گوشی یا تبلت کشش فایل های pdf سنگین حدود 100 مگ به بالا رو داره؟
> ارزون و مناسب ترین چیزی که میشه خرید رو بگید
> خواهشا راهنمایی میکنید مشکل جدیه مرسی از همه*


منم دقیقا مثل شما بودم . همدردیم  :Yahoo (2):  ببین اگه خودت پول منابع داری که فکر کنم حدود یک و نیم ملیون پول منابع دست دوم بشه کامل بخری حدودای سه ملیونم نو شون هزینه برمیداره اگه خودت اینقدر پول داری توصیه میکنم کتاب بخری بجای گوشی و خانوادتونم یه جوری راضی کنین دیگه که با حرف میشه راضیشون کرد ولی اگه مطمئنید راضی نمیشن که اینکار رو بکنید پیشنهاد میکنم مخفی کاری کنید یعنی کتابها رو بخرید با پول خودتون و آدرس یکی از بستگان یا دوستاتونو بدید به پست کتابها بره خونه دوستتون بعدش برید از اونجا بیارید یکی یکی یا وقتی خونه نیستن همه اش رو بیارید (میدونم داره جیمز باندی میشه و خیلی کار بدیه که از پدر مادرتون مخفی کنید ولی چاره ای ندارید خوب) ولی اگه پول خرید منابع رو ندارید مثل من میتونید از یکی از دوستان و یا بستگانتون قرض بگیرین و شرایط رو هم براشون توضیح بدین من خودم اینجوری کردم بعد خرید کتابها هم مخفیانه میارید خونتون کتابها رو بعد قبولی به پدر مادرتون میگید اونموقع که رتبه خوبی آوردین پول رو جیرینگی میدن یا اصلا نگید به خاطر کتاب و ... میخواین و قرض گرفتین بهشون بگید لازم داریدش یا میخواین کلاس چیزی ثبت نام کنین 
منکه خودم قرض گرفتم از یکی از بستگان یه چیزی که شده عجیب دارم درس میخونم چون نخونم دیگه خیلی بد میشه نه میتونم پول کتابهارو بدم نه میتونم تو روی فامیل و پدر مادر نگاه کنم این موجب میکنه درس یخونم

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


منم دقیقا مثل شما بودم . همدردیم  ببین اگه خودت پول منابع داری که فکر کنم حدود یک و نیم ملیون پول منابع دست دوم بشه کامل بخری حدودای سه ملیونم نو شون هزینه برمیداره اگه خودت اینقدر پول داری توصیه میکنم کتاب بخری بجای گوشی و خانوادتونم یه جوری راضی کنین دیگه که با حرف میشه راضیشون کرد ولی اگه مطمئنید راضی نمیشن که اینکار رو بکنید پیشنهاد میکنم مخفی کاری کنید یعنی کتابها رو بخرید با پول خودتون و آدرس یکی از بستگان یا دوستاتونو بدید به پست کتابها بره خونه دوستتون بعدش برید از اونجا بیارید یکی یکی یا وقتی خونه نیستن همه اش رو بیارید (میدونم داره جیمز باندی میشه و خیلی کار بدیه که از پدر مادرتون مخفی کنید ولی چاره ای ندارید خوب) ولی اگه پول خرید منابع رو ندارید مثل من میتونید از یکی از دوستان و یا بستگانتون قرض بگیرین و شرایط رو هم براشون توضیح بدین من خودم اینجوری کردم بعد خرید کتابها هم مخفیانه میارید خونتون کتابها رو بعد قبولی به پدر مادرتون میگید اونموقع که رتبه خوبی آوردین پول رو جیرینگی میدن یا اصلا نگید به خاطر کتاب و ... میخواین و قرض گرفتین بهشون بگید لازم داریدش یا میخواین کلاس چیزی ثبت نام کنین 
منکه خودم قرض گرفتم از یکی از بستگان یه چیزی که شده عجیب دارم درس میخونم چون نخونم دیگه خیلی بد میشه نه میتونم پول کتابهارو بدم نه میتونم تو روی فامیل و پدر مادر نگاه کنم این موجب میکنه درس یخونم


ممنونم 
ببینین مشکلی با خرید منابع ندارن اگه واقعا درس بخونم  با پشت کنکور بودنمه که  مشکل دارن میگن وقتتتو تلف نکن یه رشته ای برو بخون
همین دیروز کلی کتاب تست قدیم دادم بازیافت اکثرشون هم استفاده نشده بود میخوام تا واقعا مطمئن نشدم کتاب نگیرم . 
با پس اندازی که دارم میشه کتابا رو بگیرم.
یه چیز دیگه هست اینه که دیگه از کتاب خریدن بدم اومده  اگه بخونم که حرفی نیس اخه اکثرشون خاک می خورن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> ممنونم 
> ببینین مشکلی با خرید منابع ندارن اگه واقعا درس بخونم  با پشت کنکور بودنمه که  مشکل دارن میگن وقتتتو تلف نکن یه رشته ای برو بخون
> همین دیروز کلی کتاب تست قدیم دادم بازیافت اکثرشون هم استفاده نشده بود میخوام تا واقعا مطمئن نشدم کتاب نگیرم . 
> با پس اندازی که دارم میشه کتابا رو بگیرم.
> یه چیز دیگه هست اینه که دیگه از کتاب خریدن بدم اومده  اگه بخونم که حرفی نیس اخه اکثرشون خاک می خورن*


با اگه و اما و اگر آبی گرم نمیشه شما یا باید بری دنبال رشته و دانشگاهی که الآن توش هستی و راضی باشی ازش یا اگه راضی نیستی سوسول بازی رو بزاری کنار واقعا بگیری بخونی منم دلم نمسخواد ساعت ۶ پاشم تا ۱۱ شب چشم بدوزم به رنگ سیاه و کاغذ سفید و آخر شب وقتی از صندلی پا میشم خون تو رگهای پاهام بند اومده باشه و زخم بخوره پاهام ولی باید بخونم "باید" اگه تو هم هدفت مهمه تکلیفت رو مشخص کن اینقدر نزار روحیه و اعتماد به نفست ضعیف بشه و خودت رو بکشه پایین نشون بده که رئیس تویی نه نفس و احساساتت مطمئن باش که بعد از یکی دو هفته مداوم خوندن اینوقت میفهمی که کنکور واقعا اونجوری گه بزرگش کردن نیست و تو هم میتونی به اونجایی که میخوای برسی

----------

